# Closer to getting XM then ever before



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was at WalMart the other day and had an XM receiver in my had I was about to go cash out when I realized it was just the receiver, the home adaptor kit was an extra $65. I have about $60 left on my gift card I wanted to blow, but looks like I'll just stock up on some DVDs. How is the audio quality going through a home theater system? I realized the other day I never listen to the radio when driving, I always have my CD changer full with 480 minutes worth of Metallica or Pantera, which ever I feel like that day. Also with XM is there any service type contracts with having to have the service for a specific amount of time? I would like to get DirecTV and pay for it fully on my own, so I may have to cancel XM depending on finances (car insurance/maintaince mainly) and also the fact Boneyard and Liquid Metal would most likely be the only channels I would listen to, I would have to see if it would be worth it for the two channels.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes Steve I think you will enjoy Liquid Metal. 

When your in CT next week if we get together I will let you play with my XM to try it out if you want.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ethel and Squizz are good channels as well for fans of that style of music.......


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think the music countdowns they have on XM would also be enjoyed by many.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Im going to get xm Soon very soon


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I love XM. Its definitely worth the money.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Pez, come on in, the water's fine!

Biggest paradigm shift in my watching and listening habits since the PVR....... I look with pity on the rest of the drivers on the highway who have to listen to 25 minutes of commercials an hour......


----------



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> ..... I look with pity on the rest of the drivers on the highway who have to listen to 25 minutes of commercials an hour......


I wonder about some folks..Maybe some folks just don't hate commercials as much as I do. I almost always turn down the radio or TV volume when commercials come on, but none of my friends or family do.

I took the plunge today and got XM today...and even with the handful of commercials they do have its been a pleasure!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Pez, come on in, the water's fine!
> 
> Biggest paradigm shift in my watching and listening habits since the PVR....... I look with pity on the rest of the drivers on the highway who have to listen to 25 minutes of commercials an hour......


As soon as i get a job again I will be getting xm Give it time Mabye next month or december :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Had to drive 45 minutes back from an appointment tonight..... What would have been boring was fun.

Cinemagic had a Kill Bill block of songs (I thought I was the only one who could appreciate a sledgehammer segue from Zamfir's "The Lonely Shepherd" to Santa Esmarelda's "Please Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood", but Q. proved me wrong). Jumped to BPM where I heard the unreleased theme from Queer Eye For The Straight Guy remixed (WideLife is the group and "All Things" is the title.... not a single yet, but supposed to be soon). Moved over to Fred for some Classic B52s and then over to ESPN Radio to catch the beginning of World Series Game 5 (and they are even showing the score, how many outs, and what half of the inning it is.

I was actually disappointed to pull into my driveway. THAT never happened even when I had CDs playing much less AM/FM......

In 2000 I got a PVR and it changed everything about TV for me. In 2003 I got Satellite Radio and it changed Radio for me. I wonder what 2006 is gonna have to do to keep up ......


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Recently on my way home from work I've been really getting into listening to the comedy channels. They bring my spirits up if after a bad day. I also have my XMPCR at work and listen to it all day long. I very rarely even use the tuner in my car stereo.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I use my AM/FM tuner ever day...... but it's stuck at 87.9.... that's the frequency my FM demodulator uses to transmit (Here's a neat trick... next time you see an XM antenna on a car on the highway, turn yours off and leave the radio at 87.9.... you might be able to pickup what he is listening to if he has the demodulator installed)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just curious, as a Sirius subscriber, why did you choose XM over Sirius???


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RAD said:


> Just curious, as a Sirius subscriber, why did you choose XM over Sirius???


Cinemagic was the main reason for me.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Three Main Reasons.......

1. Cinemagic
2. UPop
3. Delphi SkyFi Radio's Large Display and Portability between the car, the house, and a boombox......

The fact that they had about a 10-1 edge in subscribers didn't hurt either. I'm still wondering whether Sirius will ever develop sufficient momentum to remain viable or whether their subscriber base will EVER reach the critical mass necessary to sustain the business model.

Wow, that was a great sentence (My old economics professor would be proud).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know I started this thread a long time ago, but Jacob, if you read this, what countdowns were you talking about? Some how I missed that post way back when 

and yes Bob I am fully enjoying Squizz , I actually didn't know about that channel when I first started this thread because I was looking at an old copy of the channel line up before it was added. Ethel is pretty good too, by LM and da Bone Yard are still my favorites, LM being the reaso I got XM


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, I'm with you on the Yanks (Mets fan here), also....

My favorite freakshow that is the Giants beat the undefeated Vikes but couldn't knock off weaker Cowboys and Eagles teams while they were on the ropes.

I hate the Yankees because they are bad for baseball. If they had one, you would have seen legions of casual fans giving up on baseball as a game winnable by only the rich markets.

First, the Angels... now the Marlins..... Maybe the Baseball gods ARE starting to pay attention........ Now, if only the Red Sox, White Sox, or Cubbies could win one..........

But the story of the weekend is still the Giants for me.....

(Monty Python voice) "I'm not quite dead yet??!!??"


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I also have my XMPCR at work and listen to it all day long.


My commute is soo short that I could never justify sat radio, but somehow I doubt with all the metal above me that I could ever get a signal at work (which is where I have to suffer through the commercials).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My building is pretty brutal on radio waves, but I could still get a signal by the window (depends on what part of the building you are in and if you can get the antenna anywhere near a window (If you live in Dilbert's CubicleLand.... I can't help you)


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> My building is pretty brutal on radio waves, but I could still get a signal by the window (depends on what part of the building you are in and if you can get the antenna anywhere near a window (If you live in Dilbert's CubicleLand.... I can't help you)


Bingo. Dilbert CubicleLand, and at least 50 feet (and a main crossing aisle) from a window. AM is impossible, and FM only offers a few choices with a powered antenna.

I'm too lazy to do the iPod/whatever thing, and shuffling CDs gets old after awhile.


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

There is hope! Someone two aisles away has an XM boombox and is getting 3 bars of signal strength. I may yet be getting XM!!


----------

